# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  پکیج کردن بانک با Red Gate SQL Packager

## maJJJid

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان.من میخام با Red Gate SQL Packager از دیتا بیسم یک فایل exe درست کنم.ولی در مرحله آخر در قسمت اول Register Database انجام نمیشه و یک ضربدر قرمز رنگ میزاره کنارش و Abort میشه.
در پایین پنجره مینویسه :
ExecuteReader: CommandText property has not been initialized.
آیا باید در SQL Server توی تنظیماتش چیزی عوض بشه تا اجازه بده اسکریپت گرفته ؟

----------


## maJJJid

هیچ کی با Red Gate SQL Packager واقعا کار نکرده !!!

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

سلام تاحالا چنین مشکلی نداشتم وهمیشه هم باهاش آخرین پکیج رو درست کردم. از Sql Server 2012 استفاده میکنی؟

----------


## maJJJid

> سلام تاحالا چنین مشکلی نداشتم وهمیشه هم باهاش آخرین پکیج رو درست کردم. از Sql Server 2012 استفاده میکنی؟


آره دوست عزیز.

----------


## Salah Sanjabian

http://www.red-gate.com/messageboard...ht=commandtext

متاسفانه Compare 8 کار نمیکنه واسه 2012 .

SQL Compare 8 doesn't support SQL Server 2012. If you download the latest version from our website (or go to 'check for updates' in the tool), you can download v10, which will connect successfully to SQL Server 2012. If you purchased support and upgrades, you get this for free, otherwise please contact sales@red-gate.com for upgrade information.

----------


## maJJJid

> http://www.red-gate.com/messageboard...ht=commandtext
> 
> متاسفانه Compare 8 کار نمیکنه واسه 2012 .
> 
> SQL Compare 8 doesn't support SQL Server 2012. If you download the latest version from our website (or go to 'check for updates' in the tool), you can download v10, which will connect successfully to SQL Server 2012. If you purchased support and upgrades, you get this for free, otherwise please contact sales@red-gate.com for upgrade information.


ممنونم دوست عزیز.

----------

